# Ipod or Zune?



## bluewulf1 (Oct 24, 2008)

ipods are overated, but zunes are neglected. i got a zune. what u guys got?


----------



## Lillie Charllotte (Oct 24, 2008)

Zune. By far.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 24, 2008)

Both fail. ZEN FTW!


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 24, 2008)

zune... I have 564 yiff pictures, and 797 yaoi/anime pictures... and still going =D


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 24, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> zune... I have 564 yiff pictures, and 797 yaoi/anime pictures... and still going =D


And no music XD


----------



## Lillie Charllotte (Oct 24, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> zune... I have 564 yiff pictures, and 797 yaoi/anime pictures... and still going =D


FREAK!


----------



## Takun (Oct 24, 2008)

30 gig Ipod.  

3.2k songs and going.  I don't want fucking yiff pictures or music vidoes on my damn screen.  FUCK.  It's for music.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 24, 2008)

Lillie Charllotte said:


> FREAK!


don't even go there buddy 0_o I've seen the stuff you like...



			
				Takumi L. said:
			
		

> I don't want fucking yiff pictures or music vidoes on my damn screen.  FUCK.  It's for music.


 it can be your best friend when you're bored in class >3


----------



## dietrc70 (Oct 24, 2008)

The 80GB Zune I bought my father last Christmas is the best music/video handheld I've ever used.  I'd get a Zune if I needed one.

Not to mention iTunes on the PC really stinks.  iPods also seem to break a lot.  Maybe the new ones are better, though.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Oct 24, 2008)

1 gig iPod |3

But getting a new one as soon as I can make up my god-damned mind which one I want.


----------



## Monak (Oct 24, 2008)

OMG! LOOK AT MY NEW RAILROAD SPIKE! IT IS LIKE THE AWESOME! ITS COMPACT! TRENDY! AND PROVIDES HOURS OF ENTERTAINMENT AT ZERO COST!  *impales nearest bystander*  OH THE FUN!


----------



## Takun (Oct 24, 2008)

dietrc70 said:


> The 80GB Zune I bought my father last Christmas is the best music/video handheld I've ever used.  I'd get a Zune if I needed one.
> 
> Not to mention iTunes on the PC really stinks.  iPods also seem to break a lot.  Maybe the new ones are better, though.




That's funny because the Zune we got my father worked like shit and the software was like "wat"

We returned it for a full refund.


----------



## Lillie Charllotte (Oct 24, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> don't even go there buddy 0_o I've seen the stuff you like...


Please, It's much more innocent then most on FA.
XD


----------



## Azure (Oct 24, 2008)

I have a penis.  It doesn't play any music, but it does provide endless hours of entertainment.  The 6" model to be exact.


----------



## Year_of_the_Fox (Oct 24, 2008)

just a simple little 8gb iPod half-full of music, half-full of .. well .. that sort of blank nothingness that are the remaining gigabytes. I mean, sure I could to ahead and put a billion pictures or maybe a digital copy or two of a movie, but I think I'll just leave it empty space until I get more music

..yeah I'm sooooooooooo not cool and hip and i dont have like, 5k music files like some people  I know.. (edit: by the way, I'm not being sarcastic. seriously, I'm not ^^; )


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 24, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> I have a penis. It doesn't play any music, but it does provide endless hours of entertainment. The 6" model to be exact.


Hmm, sounds fun to me. I do believe I have a similiar model.


----------



## Lillie Charllotte (Oct 24, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Hmm, sounds fun to me. I do believe I have a similiar model.


Wha? I want one of those!
Sadly I could never afford one...


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 24, 2008)

Lillie Charllotte said:


> Wha? I want one of those!
> Sadly I could never afford one...


Someone can let you borrow one, im sure. XD


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 24, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Hmm, sounds fun to me. I do believe I have a similiar model.


so we're talking about penis size right?..... :|


----------



## Lillie Charllotte (Oct 24, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Someone can let you borrow one, im sure. XD


But I want one of my own!
I never got to experience the so called 'fun'.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 24, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> I have a penis.  It doesn't play any music, but it does provide endless hours of entertainment.  The 6" model to be exact.



Oh, so you got the mini? 8)

PS: I've got an old mini iPod 4 GB that's still working fine, but the battery is a little bit fickle.


----------



## Azure (Oct 24, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Oh, so you got the mini? 8)
> 
> PS: I've got an old mini iPod 4 GB that's still working fine, but the battery is a little bit fickle.


It is not mini |:<.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 24, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> It is not mini |:<.


T_T Awww, dont be upset.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 24, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> It is not mini |:<.



My mistake, it must be the nano.

The nano-SHUFFLE.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 24, 2008)

oh psh, 6 is average ^_^


----------



## valkura (Oct 24, 2008)

On the now rare occasion I listen to music away from my computer or car, I use my LG Muziq, headphone adapter, and Beyerdynamic DT231s.  4gb microsd card ftw.

This (on left) + This + microsd card + sd card adapter + this + this (since the original amp died) are what I usually use for my mobile audio.


----------



## Azure (Oct 24, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> oh psh, 6 is average ^_^


Actually, 5 is average.  But on the internet, everyone has a 9 inch cock, never mind the impracticality of such a thing.  All girls have loose cunts and all men have gaping, easily stretched assholes, and permanently hard cocks that possess pinpoint accuracy.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 24, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Actually, 5 is average.  But on the internet, everyone has a 9 inch cock, never mind the impracticality of such a thing.  All girls have loose cunts and all men have gaping, easily stretched assholes, and permanently hard cocks that possess pinpoint accuracy.


I have... none of that 0_o 

I'm ashamed to say one inch below 9 TT___TT


----------



## valkura (Oct 24, 2008)

...and while I was distracted the discussion turned to penis.

Thought: I've heard a bunch of stuff thrown around as "average." 5, 6, 4-6, 5-7... it's amusing.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 24, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> I have... a giant gaping asshole 0_o
> 
> I'm ashamed to say one inch below 6 TT___TT



Fix'd.



valkura said:


> ...and while I was distracted the discussion turned to penis.
> 
> Thought: I've heard a bunch of stuff thrown around as "average." 5, 6, 4-6, 5-7... it's amusing.



It's between 5 and 6 inches. Trust me.


----------



## valkura (Oct 24, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> It's between 5 and 6 inches. Trust me.


Because I'd trust you with anything relating to cocks.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 24, 2008)

valkura said:


> Because I'd trust you with anything relating to cocks.


And you should XD


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 24, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Fix'd.
> 
> 
> 
> It's between 5 and 6 inches. Trust me.


are you satisfied? and gods no, I don't have a gaping ass... ugh. and I'm not getting into discussion with my penis size -.-'


----------



## Azure (Oct 24, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> I have... none of that 0_o
> 
> I'm ashamed to say one inch below 9 TT___TT


Call me?  I can take it.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 24, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Call me?  I can take it.


like Mr. hands?... oh, god I can't even say that without throwing up a little


----------



## Azure (Oct 24, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> like Mr. hands?... oh, god I can't even say that without throwing up a little


No.  Not like that.  I doubt your cock is 2 feet long.  If it is, post pics.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 24, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> No. Not like that. I doubt your cock is 2 feet long. If it is, post pics.


Azure is starving for some cock...





Feed him.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 24, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> No.  Not like that.  I doubt your cock is 2 feet long.  If it is, post pics.


nono, too big is kind of a turn off. what you said just reminded me of that dreadful day I watched that video :evil:


----------



## Takun (Oct 24, 2008)

If you have an 8 inch cock, /r/ing pics.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 24, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> If you have an 8 inch cock, /r/ing pics.


I'm sorry, /r/ing?...


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 24, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> nono, too big is kind of a turn off.


It really is... I wouldnt want to have one or take in one...


----------



## Azure (Oct 24, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> nono, too big is kind of a turn off. what you said just reminded me of that dreadful day I watched that video :evil:


You watched it?  Freak...



Silibus said:


> Azure is starving for some cock...Feed him.


For the love of god yes! I really need to get laid, it's been so long -.-


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 24, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> You watched it?  Freak...


blame Quiet269... he introduced me to it -___-'


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 24, 2008)

valkura said:


> Because I'd trust you with anything relating to cocks.



I have taken university courses about such topics.



NekoFox08 said:


> are you satisfied? and gods no, I don't have a gaping ass... ugh. and I'm not getting into discussion with my penis size -.-'



Never.

Also, too late for that when you made a claim about your penis size.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 24, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> For the love of god yes! I really need to get laid, it's been so long -.-


I wish I could help 

I live too far away.


----------



## Marodi (Oct 24, 2008)

I dont even have an mp3 player. Unless you can count my phone, which stores 1 song lmao.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 24, 2008)

Shouldn't this conversation be going on in the "so lonely" club?

I swear, someone needs to introduce hormones into the water supply to cut men's supply of testosterone in half.  AT LEAST.  Probably more.



Marodi said:


> I dont even have an mp3 player. Unless you can count my phone, which stores 1 song lmao.



Choose wisely.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 24, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Never.
> 
> Also, too late for that when you made a claim about your penis size.


why does it matter to you? you're just gonna deny everything I say... 0_o


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 24, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Shouldn't this conversation be going on in the "so lonely" club?
> 
> I swear, someone needs to introduce hormones into the water supply to cut men's supply of testosterone in half. AT LEAST. Probably more.
> 
> ...


LMAO, maybe.
But there is less self control over the internet than in real life.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 24, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> why does it matter to you? you're just gonna deny everything I say... 0_o



:|



Silibus said:


> LMAO, maybe.
> But there no self-control anywhere ever.



fix'd


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 24, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> :|
> fix'd


You change my response because you know it is true. People on the net, tend to act the opposite than what they do in person.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 24, 2008)

Silibus said:


> You change my response because you know it is true. People on the net, tend to act the total opposite than what they do in person.



then david must be the nicest person in the world =D


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 24, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> then david must be the nicest person in the world =D


Or a pussy.


----------



## Takun (Oct 24, 2008)

Mr. Hands is my an hero.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 24, 2008)

Silibus said:


> You change my response because you know it is true. People on the net, tend to act the total opposite than what they do in person.



No, I changed your response to be satirical.

Furthermore, 'total opposite?'  Really?  Don't make me explain why that's a stupid thing to say.



NekoFox08 said:


> then David must be the nicest person in the world =D



This is why that is a stupid thing to say.



Silibus said:


> Or a pussy.



Say that to my face.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 24, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> No, I changed your response to be satirical.
> 
> Furthermore, 'total opposite?' Really? Don't make me explain why that's a stupid thing to say.
> This is why that is a stupid thing to say.
> Say that to my face.


Thats why the word "tend" is there. Not everyone is the opposite completely. I'll fix it for you...


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 24, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Say that to my face.


Where's your face?


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 24, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Thats why the word "tend" is there. Not everyone is the opposite completely. I'll fix it for you...



"Tend" implies that it is more common than any alternative.  It is still a stupid thing to say.  People do not act the opposite of the way that they do in real life, unless for some reason in real life they act completely opposed to the way that they really are.  This does happen in some cases, but they are in fact the odd ones out.



Silibus said:


> Where's your face?



Where's _YOUR_ face?


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 24, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Say that to my face.


see, I've learned THAT is a stupid thing to say, because it only shows that you let things get to you.... WAAAAY too easily x3


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 24, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> see, I've learned THAT is a stupid thing to say, because it only shows that you let things get to you.... WAAAAY too easily x3



Once again, I was being facetious.  Learn to sarcasm, buddy.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 24, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> "Tend" implies that it is more common than any alternative. It is still a stupid thing to say. People do not act the opposite of the way that they do in real life, unless for some reason in real life they act completely opposed to the way that they really are. This does happen in some cases, but they are in fact the odd ones out.
> 
> Where's _YOUR_ face?


 
Heh, I fixed it for you. You can stop whining now. And my face is here, attached to my head. What kind of stupid question is that?


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 24, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Once again, I was being facetious.  Learn to sarcasm, buddy.


uh oh.. you're using the word buddy after a negative response... the ultimate "I'm automatically right" offense word 0.0'


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 24, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Heh, I fixed it for you. You can stop whining now. And my face is here, attached to my head. What kind of stupid question is that?



Not for long, because I'm going to tear it off and eat it.

And I don't know, you're the one who asked it first hurf durf durf turned that one around on you didn't I clever guy?



NekoFox08 said:


> uh oh.. you're using the word buddy after a negative response... the ultimate "I'm automatically right" offense word 0.0'



In that case I was being facetious.  I could care less what any of you think about me, if that isn't obvious enough already.

PS: I _am_ automatically right, always.  I don't need word buddies for that. 8)


----------



## Kimmerset (Oct 24, 2008)

[topic]
I bought an iPod.  I could really care less about what I have, so long as it plays music and does it well.
[/topic]


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 24, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Not for long, because I'm going to tear it off and eat it.
> 
> And I don't know, you're the one who asked it first hurf durf durf turned that one around on you didn't I clever guy?


I said it clearly in response to you saying "Say that to my face." Then you repeated me like a parrot. XD Parrots dont have the ability to tear heads.


----------



## Takun (Oct 24, 2008)

Kimmerset said:


> [topic]
> I bought an iPod.  I could really care less about what I have, so long as it plays music and does it well.
> [/topic]


And can hold all my music!


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 24, 2008)

Silibus said:


> I said it clearly in response to you saying "Say that to my face." Then you repeated me like a parrot. XD



Well my face is right here attached to my head what kind of stupid question is that.

Hey guys am I a cool tough guy yet?


----------



## pheonix (Oct 24, 2008)

I got neither cause there both a waste of money.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 24, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Well my face is right here attached to my head what kind of stupid question is that.
> 
> Hey guys am I a cool tough guy yet?


Hmm, immaturity doesnt make awesome. [Shrugs]


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 24, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Hmm, immaturity doesnt make awesome.



I'm just doing what you're doing doesn't that make me cool like you?

Before you give another more-righteous-than-thou response: No. Shut up. You're making a fool of yourself with your not-so-smart ass comments. Quit while you're ahead.


----------



## Xaerun (Oct 24, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> zune... I have 564 yiff pictures, and 797 yaoi/anime pictures... and still going =D



FUCKING FURRIES!

I have no yiff pics on my iPod. If one of my friends got a hold of it and it did...
Shiiiiiiiit.

But iPod, they're so sleek and sexy. Sort of like Azure, but don't try scrollwheeling him...


----------



## Kimmerset (Oct 24, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> And can hold all my music!



80 Gigs, Baby!  I still have to throw some movies and pictures on there.

Seriously, why all the fighting?


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 24, 2008)

Kimmerset said:


> 80 Gigs, Baby!  I still have to throw some movies and pictures on there.
> 
> Seriously, why all the fighting?



Because someone is WRONG.




















On the INTERNET.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 24, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I'm just doing what you're doing doesn't that make me cool like you?


Im not trying to be cool, hell you could call the wimpiest dork in existance. I wouldnt give a damn. Its you that must feel the urge to be cool I guess Mr. So-called "Awesome".


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 24, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Im not trying to be cool, hell you could call the wimpiest dork in existance. I wouldnt give a damn. Its you that must feel the urge to be cool I guess Mr. So-called "Awsome".



Check my edit.

Also, I don't feel the need to be, because I am. 8)


----------



## Kimmerset (Oct 24, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Because someone is WRONG.
> 
> On the INTERNET.



Jesus Christ, I had a heart attack.  Thanks, David. :|


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 24, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Check my edit.
> 
> Also, I don't feel the need to be, because I am. 8)



being a David M. Asshole doesn't make you David M. Awesome

come on! we learned this in the early 90's!


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 24, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Check my edit.
> 
> Also, I don't feel the need to be, because I am. 8)


I did and it was too late. And you arent, you never were. Adding it to your name only makes that obvious.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 24, 2008)

Kimmerset said:


> Jesus Christ, I had a heart attack.  Thanks, David. :|



Don't worry, I'll resuscitate you.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 24, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> being a David M. Asshole doesn't make you David M. Awesome
> 
> come on! we learned this in the early 90's!



I must have not gotten the memo.  Last I checked assholes were still popular, getting all of the girls, and getting all of the jobs.



Silibus said:


> I did and it was too late. And you arent, you never were. Adding it to your name only makes that obvious.



This is my real name why are you making fun of me you're such an asshole bawwwwww


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 24, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> This is my real name why are you making fun of me you're such an asshole bawwwwww


----------



## Kimmerset (Oct 24, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> This is my real name why are you making fun of me you're such an asshole bawwwwww



Get it changed legally. Do it.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 24, 2008)

Silibus said:


>



Did you like my impression of you I've been working on it for weeks.



Kimmerset said:


> Get it changed legally. Do it.



I've honestly thought about it.  I'll do it when I get rich and famous so that people will just think that I'm eccentric and not just demented.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 24, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I must have not gotten the memo.  Last I checked assholes were still popular, getting all of the girls, and getting all of the jobs.



meh.. it's not worth it. I'd rather be caucasi... unpopular than an illigal immigr... popular...


----------



## Azure (Oct 24, 2008)

This thread has gone waaaay off topic.  We were talking about penii?


----------



## nachoboy (Oct 24, 2008)

ugh, an ipod of course. i absolutely hate zunes, plus i've been a macintosh/apple kind of tiger all my life.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 24, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Did you like my impression of you I've been working on it for weeks.
> 
> I've honestly thought about it. I'll do it when I get rich and famous so that people will just think that I'm eccentric and not just demented.


Nice... and when you're on that street corner I'll give you some pity change.


----------



## Kimmerset (Oct 24, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I must have not gotten the memo.  Last I checked assholes were still popular, getting all of the girls, and getting all of the jobs.



I think it's just easier resorting to crime.


----------



## Kimmerset (Oct 24, 2008)

nachoboy said:


> ugh, an ipod of course. i absolutely hate zunes, plus i've been a macintosh/apple kind of tiger all my life.



lol that's funny because Mac has an OS called tiger... 

Ok, I'm done.


----------



## Azure (Oct 24, 2008)

Kimmerset said:


> I think it's just easier resorting to crime.


They don't have crime in Canada.  Don't pretend.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 24, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Nice... and when you're on that street corner I'll give you some pity change.



Well now you're just launching personal attacks on me when I'm not even arguing with you anymore.  What a dick move.  Take a hike, kid, you lose.


----------



## Kimmerset (Oct 24, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> They don't have crime in Canada.  Don't pretend.



Don't be fooled! It's very easy to rob an igloo. >: (


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 24, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Well now you're just launching personal attacks on me when I'm not even arguing with you anymore. What a dick move. Take a hike, kid, you lose.


Im not agruing. Never was. ^_^ I was having fun debating about a useless subject. And lose what may I ask? Time?


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 24, 2008)

Silibus said:


> debating



That's a laugh.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 24, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> That's a laugh.


Hehe, im glad we can both laugh then.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 24, 2008)

sillybus... that megaman bot is giving me a slight seizure 0_o... the mouth is moving so fast it's like, hurting my eyes >_<


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 24, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> sillybus... that megaman bot is giving me a slight seizure 0_o... the mouth is moving so fast it's like, hurting my eyes >_<


Im sorry T_T

I can get a new Servbot Avi if it would help. It would most likely be a gif as well.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 24, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Im sorry T_T
> 
> I can get a new Servbot Avi if it would help. It would most likely be a gif as well.


hm, why can't I make a gif avi? every time I try, it freezes the frame TT___TT damn technology! damn you!!!


----------



## Kimmerset (Oct 24, 2008)

I miss when this thread was about music players.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 24, 2008)

Kimmerset said:


> I miss when this thread was about music players.


Sorry... ^_^; ... I have a 2 gig Zen.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 24, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Sorry... ^_^; ... I have a 2 gig Zen.


a zen?... like this?

edit: noticed the iriver logo... anyway, what's a zen? google isn't my friend


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 24, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> a zen?... like this?
> 
> edit: noticed the iriver logo... anyway, what's a zen? google isn't my friend


Wiki, Zen V.
Thats exactly what I have~ ^_^


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 24, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Wiki, Zen V.
> Thats exactly what I have~ ^_^


oh, kk... and nice avi xD you really like them servbots don't ya 0_o


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 24, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> oh, kk... and nice avi xD you really like them servbots don't ya 0_o


Yeah I do. ^_^ Megaman games are always fun, even more so with Servbots. I hope you got to see my mp3 player. I dont load it up with and smut, a few picutes for my background, 2 episodes of invader zim, and 1 episode of family guy.

Edit: Good night everyone. I'll probably be up in 4 more hours. ^_^;


----------



## Grimfang (Oct 24, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> zune... I have 564 yiff pictures, and 797 yaoi/anime pictures... and still going =D



Hah!

And zune. I got sick of my ipod. Sometimes I think I miss it, but I'm so much happier with the zune.

And when I first set up the zune software, it just like imported my unhealthy heaps of furry porn, among other things, into my library. I couldn't resist testing the screen/image viewer on the zune.
.. I know. Terrible, aren't I?

I just hate the Zune software. I haven't updated it in forever because I hate Vista and haven't updated a number of things in forever that are required of Vista, in order to update the Zune software. I'm going to make a huge assumption that the zune software still sucks, and an update isn't worth it.

^Longest post ever in a thread filled with off topic, cock-filled nonsense.


----------



## Midi Bear (Oct 24, 2008)

I have an 80gb iPod classic in black. I once had a 60gb zen W, but it died one day when I had to swim home due to epic floods. I probably should have gotten some other brand. The iPod is pissing me off in that everything you put on it MUST be this damn iPod format. Then there's the fact that iTunes refuses to put any of the videos I have on my pod.. oh, and I can't import most of my videos into the iTunes library anyway. I only got an 80gb beast because I thought I was gonna be able to put fucking videos on.

Oh well.. maybe I'm just doing something wrong. Fucking apple.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 24, 2008)

I have neither an Ipod nor a Zune.  I have a Sony Walkman.


----------



## C. Lupus (Oct 24, 2008)

Got Ipod 80 GB, and it's full


----------



## Xaerun (Oct 24, 2008)

Azure, we're always talking about penii.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Oct 24, 2008)

I've got a Zune80 in black and I love it.  We use it at work to keep us entertained since it holds so much and the dock I picked up for it works great.  I'm not a fan of the iTunes software in Windows and while the Zune software isn't perfect, it's not bad at all (unlike the first release).

I was never a fan of the clickwheel, so I never got an iPod.


----------



## dietrc70 (Oct 24, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> Hah!
> 
> And zune. I got sick of my ipod. Sometimes I think I miss it, but I'm so much happier with the zune.
> 
> ...



It's definitely better with the updates.  So is Vista.


----------



## dietrc70 (Oct 24, 2008)

Midi Bear said:


> I have an 80gb iPod classic in black. I once had a 60gb zen W, but it died one day when I had to swim home due to epic floods. I probably should have gotten some other brand. The iPod is pissing me off in that everything you put on it MUST be this damn iPod format. Then there's the fact that iTunes refuses to put any of the videos I have on my pod.. oh, and I can't import most of my videos into the iTunes library anyway. I only got an 80gb beast because I thought I was gonna be able to put fucking videos on.
> 
> Oh well.. maybe I'm just doing something wrong. Fucking apple.



I don't know if it helps, but Nero Recode can convert most video files into MP4 files that the Ipod (and Zune) will play.  It has a specific iPod profile setting.


----------



## Mr Fox (Oct 24, 2008)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> I have neither an Ipod nor a Zune. I have a Sony Walkman.


 
I also have a Sony Walkman, good choice shark


----------



## Yain (Oct 24, 2008)

Got a zen 2gb, with a 2gb sd card...love it but my only beef about it that it accesses the memory card separate, so switching from native hd to sd card stops the music -_- .


----------



## Smexi Foxness (Oct 24, 2008)

ipod cause I love having all my sexy yiff pictures and gay techno music and south park videos on it!!!!!


----------



## net-cat (Oct 24, 2008)

Had a blue 4GB iPod nano back in the day. I liked it well enough, but iTunes is what ultimately drove me to sell it. iTunes is a fucking piece of shit.

Now, Sansa e280 with RockBox.

It has music and podcasts on it. (Why the hell would I want porn on my music player?)


----------



## Rayne (Oct 24, 2008)

I have had an 8GB Zen V, but I was very special and shorted it out when I rebuilt my computer.


----------



## Kume (Oct 24, 2008)

Never had a Zune, only an iPod. So I cant realy say which one is better


----------



## Estidel (Oct 24, 2008)

I have a Nextar 4 GB, go obscurity.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 24, 2008)

I have a little 2GB iPod shuffle.  Teeny thing, clips onto a pocket or sleeve, plays music.  All I really want in an MP3 player.  Was cheap, too.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Oct 24, 2008)

I had a iPod Nano 2gig, got pissed at it and gave it to my friend for free, he enjoys it. I have 2 iRivers - A Clix Gen2 4gig, and a H10 5gig. I've seen the Zune's, and would much prefer them over the iPod if I were to make a choice.


----------



## ToeClaws (Oct 24, 2008)

Neither - both the iPod and the Zune are terrible products produced by exceptionally controlling corporations.  I got a Sandisk e280 v2, which is both good and bad.  It's a good player made by a company that at least is less controlling than Apple or M$, works in Windows, Unix or Linux and has lots of features.  Bad in that v2 doesn't support RockBox, so I can't wipe the default OS and put on an OpenSource one. :/


----------



## lone_husky (Oct 24, 2008)

iPod iTouch is the best for me


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 24, 2008)

I had something to say but I forgot what it was.  Shit.


----------



## mmmke (Oct 24, 2008)

Kimmerset said:


> [topic]
> I bought an iPod.  I could really care less about what I have, so long as it plays music and does it well.
> [/topic]



agreed, with skull candy head phones


----------



## enchantedtoast (Oct 24, 2008)

When my sister got an iPod, she gave me her old Barbie mp3 player. It works fine so I'm perfectly happy with it.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 24, 2008)

enchantedtoast said:


> When my sister got an iPod, she gave me her old Barbie mp3 player. It works fine so I'm perfectly happy with it.





enchantedtoast said:


> Gender: Male



lol wut


----------



## Kimmerset (Oct 24, 2008)

I had have a pink iPod mini.


----------



## NIJI (Oct 24, 2008)

Zune....but I have a PSP thou : )


----------



## NIJI (Oct 24, 2008)

Kimmerset said:


> I had have a pink iPod mini.


I lost THE GAME!!!!


----------



## enchantedtoast (Oct 24, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> lol wut


Ha, that's typical for me.


----------



## Kimmerset (Oct 24, 2008)

NIJI said:


> I lost THE GAME!!!!



You lost, purely based on the fact that you even play it.


----------



## NIJI (Oct 24, 2008)

Kimmerset said:


> You lost, purely based on the fact that you even play it.



I know but its hard not to : P


----------



## Tycho (Oct 24, 2008)

NIJI said:


> I know but its hard not to : P



...OK, if you say so.


----------



## NIJI (Oct 24, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> ...OK, if you say so.


well if you think of THE GAME you lose so if THE GAME is said then you think of it and then you lose : (


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 24, 2008)

Unless you aren't a retard and don't fucking play that stupid game.


----------



## littlegregg123 (Oct 24, 2008)

i pod !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!no zune!!!!!


----------



## RailRide (Oct 24, 2008)

Archos 605 WiFi 4GB (with SD slot)
</left field>

---PCJ


----------



## Mr Fox (Oct 24, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Unless you aren't a retard and don't fucking play that stupid game.


 
Thats true, stop playing the game it is the most pointless thing ever created... EVAH!

EDIT: but for people still playing it you just lost the game OMGZ lul lol lol lmao lol lol lolololololololol lol... lol... lulz


----------



## Xero108 (Oct 24, 2008)

Ipod. I'm usually satisfied with Apple products for what they can do.


----------



## ÃedÃ¡n (Oct 24, 2008)

i just lost the game :[


----------



## NIJI (Oct 24, 2008)

ÃedÃ¡n said:


> i just lost the game :[



and here we go again.... : P lol


----------



## xXxRadiotrashxXx (Oct 24, 2008)

I use my PSP for music, has great battery life.


----------



## NIJI (Oct 24, 2008)

xXxRadiotrashxXx said:


> I use my PSP for music, has great battery life.



hay me to and it has great movie quality to : ) which one do you have PSP 1000, PSP 2000, or PSP 3000?


----------



## Kittiara (Oct 24, 2008)

iPods are one of the only products Apple makes that I enjoy very much.

I have a cute green one. :B


----------



## bluewulf1 (Oct 25, 2008)

Monak said:


> OMG! LOOK AT MY NEW RAILROAD SPIKE! IT IS LIKE THE AWESOME! ITS COMPACT! TRENDY! AND PROVIDES HOURS OF ENTERTAINMENT AT ZERO COST!  *impales nearest bystander*  OH THE FUN!


LOL! nice one.


----------



## bluewulf1 (Oct 25, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> Hah!
> 
> And zune. I got sick of my ipod. Sometimes I think I miss it, but I'm so much happier with the zune.
> 
> ...


i'd do the same except 2 many friends


----------



## Kimmerset (Oct 25, 2008)

ÃedÃ¡n said:


> i just lost the game :[



Seriously?

Anyway, an iPod does what I want it to do.  It's probably the only apple product I'll ever buy.


----------



## NIJI (Oct 25, 2008)

Kimmerset said:


> Seriously?
> 
> Anyway, an iPod does what I want it to do.  It's probably the only apple product I'll ever buy.



damn it i just lost the game again!!!!!!!!! :-(


----------



## Kimmerset (Oct 25, 2008)

NIJI said:


> damn it i just lost the game again!!!!!!!!! :-(



Yeah, I made the letters about 16x's bigger just for you guys.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 25, 2008)

Kimmerset: "I miss when this thread was about music players."


----------



## Azure (Oct 25, 2008)

RailRide said:


> Archos 605 WiFi 4GB (with SD slot)
> </left field>
> 
> ---PCJ


So how are those anyway, I've heard good things.  But a person who's owned one would know more than some silly online review.


----------



## NIJI (Oct 25, 2008)

Kimmerset said:


> Yeah, I made the letters about 16x's bigger just for you guys.


thax we realy needed that lol :roll:


----------



## Freya (Oct 25, 2008)

Zune; By far.


----------



## NIJI (Oct 25, 2008)

Freya said:


> Zune; By far.



no....PSP.... : P


----------



## makmakmob (Oct 25, 2008)

Would have said Ipod a while ago but now the two companies are being just as stupid as each other. Does the Zune require any of that Itunes style crap?


----------



## Kimmerset (Oct 25, 2008)

The biggest mistake any of these companies are making is that they're trying to copy the fucking iPod.  What a wretched idea.  

The iPod works fine and has some cool ideas, but it's not so fucking godly that everyone in the industry needs to be exactly like it!


----------



## RailRide (Oct 25, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> So how are those anyway, I've heard good things.  But a person who's owned one would know more than some silly online review.



Well, music movies artwork/photos etc...does pretty well with 'em. No complaints with them. I normally drag-and-drop files to the SD card via Explorer, but you can also sync with Windows Media Player.

-- I find the shuffle mode works well--out of 200 songs I have on the device, it can go for hours before I recognize a track that's played before in that session. I make a note of that because I also have a couple of those "generic Chinese no-name MP4 players" whose random play function is infuriatingly b0rked--they'll linger in the first 20 or so songs no matter how many you have stored on them, then despite still being set to random play, will actually play a significant number of tracks in the order they were loaded into the device, rarely actually picking a track at random until they've gone through 30-40 songs (or you've punched the "Next" button a couple dozen times).

--Haven't done playlists so I don't know much about how well it works with them.

--Plays YouTube .FLVs without conversion, Plays Divx-compressed AVI's without modification (assuming you don't have the bitrate set too high)

--Accepts SD cards up to 32GB (but not all--refer to this thread at forums.archosfans.com for first-hand testimony) *

--You can go web browsing at most WiFi hotspots (once you purchase the $30 browser--some folks call that nickel-and-diming, others say it means you're not paying for add-ons you may not use)

--You can buy a battery dock that extends playtime, provides a USB connection, fast charging (normally it's a long-winded process taking place via your PC's USB port) audio/video out to TV and USB host (so you can plug in thumb drives to view their contents.

--Also available is a mini-dock that provides all the above functions (minus battery) for less $$

--You can buy a "DVR station" that allows you to record TV shows through your cable/satellite box.

I've had mine almost a year, and am quite satisfied with it. You're not getting an Apple-style interface, but it doesn't take being rocket scientist to use it.


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Oct 25, 2008)

makmakmob said:


> Would have said Ipod a while ago but now the two companies are being just as stupid as each other. Does the Zune require any of that Itunes style crap?


 
I don't get what you're asking...

Zune definately. I've had my Zune 30 for about 2 years now, and no issues at all with it. They have more features than iPods (excluding the itouch, if you can really call that an mp3 player in general.)


----------



## Kukilunestar (Oct 25, 2008)

iPod, but I'm biased due to the fact that I got a free one when I got my Macbook.


----------

